# Foot Problems in the Marsh



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everyone. First time duck dog owner. I have been having a tough time keeping my dog from tearing up her feet super bad every time we hunt near any frag. I was hoping we weren’t going to be into it too bad in the spot we picked but it is getting tough to avoid without a boat in a lot of places. We went out on the opener and and did fairly well, when we got home I checked her feet and in between all of her pads look just raw and cut up. It usually seems to heal up pretty quick but not this time so it looks like we are heading to the vet. I’m guessing she is going to be out for at least another week at best. I hate to see her get hurt like this. She chukar hunts with me quite a bit so her pads are tough and we only have the issue with in between pads in the webbing. As of right now I’m just not going to bring her unless I know we can stay out of the frag. Does anyone else run into this problem out there? Any suggestions for preventing this or treating this right when I get home?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hard to avoid the Frag when out in the marsh. It's the nature of the beast IMO. My Vet at the last check up, told me that dogs can get a pericyte from the marsh water and to try and not allow the dog to drink the marsh water. I'm more afraid of that than the tore up feet. But, once the foot is tore up, I guess they could contract infections through the cuts.


----------

